# nori seaweed.fish wont eat it.



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

well i just got some sea weed by nori and my tangs should be killling it and they dont even touch it..why do they no eat it?they seem like its a plant or something and just swin around it.its currently tied to a rock with string and dancing to the current....


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Gotta just sit and wait now. They don't know what it is. I feed my Tangs Roamine Lettuce, Cheato, Caulpera and Halameda from my Sump.


----------

